# Free PE Civil practice exam



## emi56

Hi!

I found some free practice exam for pe civil. If you know anymore please poste here

thanks!

http://www.professionalpe.com/PE_CIVIL_sample_questions.php
http://pecivilexam.com/New-Pe-exam_org/sample-Questions.html
http://www.practicequiz.com/pe-civil-engineering-exam-prep/t


----------



## ptatohed

Very nice. Thanks emi. I am tempted to move this thread to the Links and Threads forum.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=670abf35bc9a36315d19548605f2d3eb&amp;showforum=14

Here's another one. Some of the questions are cheesy (the weight of water? Really?) and some apply only to one of the five PM topics but, hey, it's another free one. 

http://www.passthecivilpe.com/quiz-questions


----------



## sidiktripoli

I Have getechnical question. When we should include the reduction factor 2/3 in the tensile capacity of pile in cohesionless soil equation ? Because it's not included in the equation at problem no 533 NCEES Practice exam


----------



## ptatohed

sidiktripoli said:


> I Have getechnical question. When we should include the reduction factor 2/3 in the tensile capacity of pile in cohesionless soil equation ? Because it's not included in the equation at problem no 533 NCEES Practice exam


Did you mean to post this in another thread?


----------

